# Baby Bremont: Solo-37 designed for ladies



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

​Just to prove that Bremont isn't only a rugged male preserve offering 45mm watches for burly guys, the luxury British watchmaker has launched a new timepiece, the Solo-37, a model aimed squarely at female shoppers, and it's thought to be ideally suited to the Asian market. 
As with many Bremont watches, the Solo-37 watch is inspired by 1940's pilots' watches, and is part of the wider Solo range.

A chronometer, it's the smallest watch ever produced by Bremont. It's also much lighter on the wrist, with various finishes that should hold appeal for women.

​




​
At present the Solo-37 is available with a white-dial in a stainless steel or with an 18ct rose gold plated bezel. The brand is also set to launch a black dialled version with white indices.

Bremont recently declared that "One of the core underlying principles of Bremont has always been to produce a watch that in a given price-point just cannot be beaten in terms of the quality of engineering used in its construction. The Solo is no exception."

The watch is a three-hand stainless steel 37mm case hardened in the UK to over 2000 Vickers - seven times more scratch resistant than a standard watch. British designed and Swiss made Bremont modified calibre 13 1/4 BE-36AE automatic chronometer. The movement is made with 25 jewels, beats at 28,800 VpH and has a power reserve of 38 hours. Domed glareproof sapphire crystal protects the front of the case while the caseback is fitted with an integrated flat crystal providing full view of the movement. Stainless steel caseback with integrated sapphire crystal 'exhibition' back providing full view of watch mechanism.

Bremont recently launched in the Asian market with a Chinese website, and the Solo-37 will also be launched in Asia where it is expected to be successful owing to its smaller case size.

*Related link: *Home - Bremont
Article by Michael West for Watchuseek (c)​


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Saw a couple of these in the Bremont Boutique. Nice size, and the gold bezel looks surprisingly good. The stainless steel barrel is a departure, but also works really well.


SOLO 37mm Gold by Noodlefish, on Flickr


Stainless barrel by Noodlefish, on Flickr


Stainless SOLO by Noodlefish, on Flickr

Please note these are prototypes, and may differ from production models.


----------



## DWebber18 (Jul 20, 2012)

Very cool, it's too large for my wife but it's nice to see them expanding in a new market with no sacrifice in quality.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice looking watch. I'd consider one for myself in 43mm.....


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

37mm is a bit too big for me lady and too small me wrists.


----------

